# who has trained under Cass Magda



## MA Newbie

Hello eveyone. I was wondering if anyone has trained under Cass Magda in Ca.? http://www.cassmagda.com/

The questions I have specifically are:

1; Im aware that he isn't just JKD. Was wondering if anyone knew how much JKD vs. the other styles he teaches? (say % wise)

2; He used to train under Dan Inosanto. Why did he leave?

3; Do they do any sparring? If so, how long does it take to be able to do it?

Thanks.


----------



## arnisador

No one?


----------



## OULobo

I have been to two of Cass's seminars. I don't know if that is what you mean by "trained under", but when I attended the seminars, they seemed structured at about 10% Kali/Arnis/Eskrima, 30% JKD, 60% Silat. I don't believe he was given any requests on what to teach, so that might give you an idea of what his training curiculum is like at the home school. 

As far as his interaction with Guru Dan, I know he was Dan's "personal assistant", for lack of a better term, for quite a while. I don't know why he left, but I don't think it was a negative parting. I think it was to follow a personal path that was in a slightily different direction. 

I don't know anything about the sparring. My guess is that if there is JKD there is at least some sparring. I know that he is teaching a lot of the Serak / Bukti Negara and that it takes quite a while to learn that system. 

Again, most of this is personal opinion based on limited experiences and some research, but seeing as how no one else answered your questions, hope it's better than not getting an answer at all.


----------



## Mormegil

I attended his school for about a year.  I had to leave when I started grad school.

I agree that it's a mix with JKD.  What I usually got in the class was JKD / western boxing, Muay Thai, then either Silat or Kali.

I don't think they separated on bad terms.  Guru Magda left to start his own school.  That's it.  Lots of people go to Guro Dan's to get certified to teach.  Obviously they call can't teach at his academy.  So many branch out.

Nothing wrong with that.  At Guru Magda's school, there was (probably still is) a big "Good Luck from Guro Dan" or something like that on the wall, with about a dozen other's from various Guros, Sifus, Gurus, and Pendakars.

If I remember, the sparring started around Phase II, which you should hit after about a year, depending on how often you attend.

You should just give them a call and ask.


----------



## haumana2000

I used to train under cass magda, he lived on the 3rd floor, i lived on the first.


-just a joke.


----------



## V.Oller

I have trained several times with Guru Cass. It's pretty much as OULobo has said. As he told me, the reason he left was "Because it was time to go on my own.."

Yes he was Guru Dan's travel partner for a long time and also lived at the Academy itself. He is good friends with my instructor Dwight Woods and usually comes down to FL on a yearly basis. If you haven't met or trained with him, I highly recomend it. He is very well versed in all the arts.


----------



## DrPhil

I can provide some insight on this. I've been to Sifu Cass's NY seminar. I am one of his generational students. He taught Sifu Picardo who taught Sifu Dustin who is teaching me!

And let me tell you....Sifu Cass is a FANTASTIC martial artist.


----------

